# WTB 1950s 26 inch Schwinn girls tank, ballon tire bike



## bikeguy (Jan 5, 2016)

I am giving one of our neighbors a nice beach bike this summer and looking for:

Nice rider condition up (the nicer the paint condition the better) Schwinn. I am able to rebuild/repair anything mech on them.

I am looking for one of the higher end bikes with s2 rims ND model d rear coaster break models. 

PM here with pics, location, and asking price

Thanks


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 6, 2016)

No interest in a prewar Ace badged ladies Schwinn?  Can get better photos of it tomorrow in the daylight (East Coast).  $450 shipped from PA.


----------



## bikeguy (Jan 11, 2016)

Crazy8 I am trying to fine one with better paint/chrome and complete thanks anyway.


----------



## bikeguy (Jan 11, 2016)

got a very nice 1952 Schwinn bike
Thanks Tad


----------



## jmastuff (Jan 23, 2016)

excelsior, nice original. 450. plus bike flight shipping


----------



## stezell (Feb 9, 2016)

Bikeguy are you still looking for a ladies Schwinn?  If so I have an early 50's Schwinn BFG badged DX, pics show how it'll clean up and it has S2 wheels. Asking $350 plus shipping from 38401 TN. Thanks, Sean


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2016)

where ya located? I dont ship but have some 9+ girls bikes


----------

